# Plant IDs



## marsman_009 (Apr 15, 2013)

I've just wanted to make sure,is this echinodorus tenellus?


tks for helping


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The chain swords have been moved to the genus Helanthium. That said, it's probably one of them, but it's hard to tell which one from the photos. Perhaps some sharper photos or wait a bit as it adapts? It looks like it was just planted from emersed plants.


----------



## marsman_009 (Apr 15, 2013)

More pics here ^^,so busy!i started to think these plants can be Lilaeopsis mauritiana





my outdoor field,15 runners within 2 weeks


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I can't see a difference to the plants in Your first pics at the moment. Maybe the common Helanthium tenellum = Echinodorus tenellus still in the emersed form, too, that plant has rather dark/green/reddish submerged leaves. As Cavan wrote, let's wait for submerged growth.
Was it labeled with any name? As Lilaeopsis mauritiana?


----------



## marsman_009 (Apr 15, 2013)

tks monster,it's labeled as E.tenellus,can emerse form produre runners, i got 15 runners now in my out door "tank"


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Yes, they make runners also emersed, although, maybe, more vigorously under water. I've had a variant of Helanthium bolivianum (Echinodorus bolivianus), formerly known as Echinodorus austroamericanus, that produced runners only submerged and grew tufted as emersed plant, but that wasn't the case in other Helanthiums.
You may count on flowers on the emersed plants in Your outdoor tank, then it would become really clear if You have a Helanthium (probable) or a Lilaeopsis.


----------



## marsman_009 (Apr 15, 2013)

tks,but after all helanthium and lilaeopis can "live", just live i'm not expecting more^^,well without CO2 right?My wife throw my CO2 tank and Excel away because we have kid and she doesn't want those "dangerous things" inside the house LOL


----------

